# USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???



## MARIIIO (17. Juni 2010)

*USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???*

Nabend!

Ich würde gern die Sicherheitsabfrage bei extrenen Laufwerken komplett abschalten.

ich weiß, 
-dass es daher kommt, dass ich den Stick abziehe, ohne ihn vorher vom system abzumelden, 
-dass es hilft, die Überprüfung einmal durchlaufen zu lassen bzw. den stick zu formatieren (jedoch eben nur bis zum nächsten Abziehen  )

Meine Frage also: Kann man es abschalten?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen" dauerhaft ausschalten*

Moin!

Mir ist diese Verhalten bekannt und ich würde es auch zu gerne bei meinem Navi ausschalten können, da die SD-Karte nicht mehr so bombig ist.

Also, wer etwas darüber weiß: Es gibt jetzt zwei Geplagte 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## MARIIIO (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen" dauerhaft ausschalten*

Da gibt es sicherlich noch viel mehr geplagte 

Wie ich hier lese ist der Schreibcache, wegen dem dieser Trubel hauptsächlich veranstaltet wird, eh standardmäßig ausgeschaltet (zumindest bei USB-Sticks):

WindowsBlog.at | Hardware sicher entfernen - der leichte Weg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen" dauerhaft ausschalten*

Jap, das Bierchen mit dem Schreibcache habe ich auch schon vor einigen Monaten geschlürft. Leider half weder das Antasten dieses, noch irgendwelche verzweifelten Versuche, die SD-Karte systemseits defragmentieren zu lassen. Windows vermutete erst, dass die Karte stark fragmentiert sei und er dieses - so höflich, wie das Programm ist - für mich ausklamüsern würde


----------



## MARIIIO (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen" dauerhaft ausschalten*

Hab mich jetzt ein bischen durchs virtuelle unterholz gewühlt, aber leider kein Erfolg. 

Hintergrund ist, dass ich gerne eine automatische Synchronisierung mit Allwaysync`n`go machen würde, wenn ich den USB-Stick anschließe. Auf meinem PC UND dem Laptop eines Kumpels. ANTIVIR konnte ich schon beibringen, die autorun-Datei nicht zu blockieren, Bei Windows scheitere ich leider 

Für mich völlig unverständlich, dass man die Abfrage, ob der USB-Stick repariert werden soll UND die autostart-Funktion so gestaltet hat, dass der User sie nicht umstellen kann. Ich hasse diese Mentalität, alles 100%ig idiotensicher zu machen, Zum Nachteil der 90%der Bevölkerung, die keine Idioten sind...

Ich hab win7 in höchsten Tönen gelobt, das alles gibt dem aber einen Dämpfer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen" dauerhaft ausschalten*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Ich hab win7 in höchsten Tönen gelobt, das alles gibt dem aber einen Dämpfer


 
Moin moin,

jep, geht mir ebenso. Ich mag Windows 7 sehr und finde es äußerst stabil, nur mag es immer einige meiner USB-Komponenten reparieren, was einem auf Dauer sehr kurios und nervig erscheint.

Ich bin dem Problem aber auch noch nicht nachgegangen, da es mir, wenn es auftritt, nur selten in die Augen sticht.

Lass von dir hören, solltest du eine saubere Lösung des Problems gefunden haben 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## pyrobahne (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???*

Hier ist noch ein Genervter! Gibt´s mittlerweile zu dem Thema mal eine Lösung?

Ciao
Sven


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???*

Ich melde mich auch mal als Betroffener/Genervter ohne Lösung.

*PUSH*


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???*

frage: welche sicherheitsabfrage bei einem usb-stick?
so eine meldung kenne ich nur von kaspersky (und anderen)


----------



## Thebald (10. März 2012)

*AW: USB-Stick-Sicherheitabfrage "Ohne Überprüfung fortsetzen": Dauerhaft ausschalten???*

Hier die Lösung: USB-Sticks ohne Nachfrage einstöpseln | schieb.de


----------

